# Winch help



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Ok so i have kind of a cheapo winch on my priairie. I intend to get a new one but for the time being i need to try to get mine going again. The switch has burnt up and the company is no longer in business. This setup does not have a solenoid, it is just two switches in a box. Its a wood power winch. Well my question is how can i wire it up so i can use lets say warn solenoid and switch? Or any other kind too. This is my set up:


----------



## newbie (Nov 18, 2011)

I dont see why you couldnt get a warn solenoid and switch


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

is that all i need though?


----------



## newbie (Nov 18, 2011)

And the wiring that should be it the local tractor supply has a solenoid switch and wiring a had a harbor freight and mine done the same thing


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Looks to me like everything is incorporated in that little box. You can go with anyones (Warn, Viper etc) switch and solenoid system and it'll work on your winch (provided the winch isn't burned up).




mossyoak54 said:


> Ok so i have kind of a cheapo winch on my priairie. I intend to get a new one but for the time being i need to try to get mine going again. The switch has burnt up and the company is no longer in business. This setup does not have a solenoid, it is just two switches in a box. Its a wood power winch. Well my question is how can i wire it up so i can use lets say warn solenoid and switch? Or any other kind too. This is my set up:


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

That "little box" is simply two 50amp momentary push-buttons, same thing many of the cheapy HF winches comes with. - Yes, you can convert it to a standard switch & solenoids, but for the cost I would just hold of and save a little $ to get a better winch. 

Whoolie shop on here has great pricing on the Viper winches, which are considered on-par/better than the corresponding Warn units.


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

I agree with JPs300 on the quality of that winch. It certainly isn't the most stout ATV unit out there.




JPs300 said:


> That "little box" is simply two 50amp momentary push-buttons, same thing many of the cheapy HF winches comes with. - Yes, you can convert it to a standard switch & solenoids, but for the cost I would just hold of and save a little $ to get a better winch.
> 
> Whoolie shop on here has great pricing on the Viper winches, which are considered on-par/better than the corresponding Warn units.


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

I can ship you a solenoid and switch if you need. 

Hookup is pretty simple. Positive and negative from the battery to the solenoid then off to the winch terminals. The switch triggers the solenoid to apply current either forward or reverse. 

Pm me if you're interested


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks guys. Looks like in the next week or so I'll be contacting whoolie. I may figure something out and put this one on the back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

